# Mich hats auch erwischt mit Intrum Inkasso und Nexnet



## gebbi (17 August 2004)

Folgende Post habe ich heute erhalten:

*[siehe Attachments]*

Da habe ich doch gleich erstmal Widerspruch bei Intrum Inkasso eingelegt. Weiterhin habe ich denen gargelegt, dass ich die Firma Nexnet nicht kenne und die Forderung nicht begleichen werde.
Dies stütze ich darauf, dass mir eine solche Verbindung nicht bekannt ist und von mir nicht gewollt und getätigt wurde.
Weiter habe ich argumentiert, dass die Forderung zwar seit dem 29.06.03 bestehe, ich aber von der Firma Nexnet seit dem keine Mahnung erhalten habe. Außerdem sei die Firma Nexnet mir gegenüber in der Beweißpflicht und soll dieser mit einem Einzelverbindungsnachweis nachkommen.


Geht das so in Ordnung, oder soll ich die Firma Nexnet auch gleich anschreiben? Die Firma kenne ich wirklich nicht und habe auch noch nie eine Mahnung von denen erhalten.


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2004)

Schau doch nochmal auf Deine DTAG-Rechung vom 30.05.2003, ob da nicht ein Posten für einen anderen Anbieter aufgeführt ist, dem seinerzeits widersprochen wurde. Die Nexnet ist ein Abrechnungsunternehemen, dass hier die Intrum für das Inkasso eingeschaltet hat. Nexnet betreibt z. B. das Forderungsmanagement der BT (Germany) GmbH & Co OHG. BT wiederum ist ein Telekommunikationsunternehmen dessen Leistungen in Anspruch genommen worden sein könnten.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 August 2004)

Im Übrigen:

Folgende Schritte haben sich als tauglich erwiesen:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
4. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
5. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht für jeden neuen Fall ein neuer Thread geöffnet werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller.
:schreiben:

Ist mein Standardtext - aber manches gilt hier auch (noch). Insbesondere das mit der Suchfunktion: "Du bist nicht allein..."


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2004)

*Schiffe versenken bei IT-Drückerkolonnen ...*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen:
> 
> Folgende Schritte haben sich als tauglich erwiesen: ...



GUT, diese Tipps! Auf jeden Fall richtig so!

Aber nicht vergessen, IMMER die RegTP, die Wettbewerbszentrale und den VZBV zu informieren! Ein Schreiben, mehrere Empfänger, ideal per Fax. 

Die haben diesen Spezies in der Vergangenheit schon arg zugesetzt, da die aus eigenem Recht tätig werden können. 

Wir hatten u.a. mal unser lokale Verbraucherzentrale damals informiert, die ein Schreiben dorthin schickte. Und nie mehr war etwas zu hören ...


----------



## gebbi (17 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schau doch nochmal auf Deine DTAG-Rechung vom 30.05.2003, ob da nicht ein Posten für einen anderen Anbieter aufgeführt ist, dem seinerzeits widersprochen wurde.



Das Dumme an der Sache ist, ich habe die Rechnung nicht mehr vorliegen.


----------



## AW312 (17 August 2004)

Dann laß Dir doch von T-COM ein Doppel zusenden.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 August 2004)

Hier noch das  Inhaltsverzeichnis meines Falls als Muster mit vielen alten Bekanten.


----------



## gebbi (18 August 2004)

AW312 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann laß Dir doch von T-COM ein Doppel zusenden.



Ich hatte dort angerufen und nach einer Rechnung gefragt. Die Frau am Telefon sagte, dass die Telekom nicht für die alten Rechnungen der Kunden verantwortlich sind und ich meine Rechnungen doch 2 Jahre aufheben soll. So alte Rechnungen wären nicht mehr im Computer.


----------



## Counselor (18 August 2004)

gebbi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frau am Telefon sagte, dass die Telekom nicht für die alten Rechnungen der Kunden verantwortlich sind und ich meine Rechnungen doch 2 Jahre aufheben soll. So alte Rechnungen wären nicht mehr im Computer.


Muß die T-COM die Rechnungen nicht 10 Jahre aufheben (§ 257 I Ziff. 4 HGB) oder geht dem § 7 II, III TDSV als speziellere Regelung vor?


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2004)

Ich glaube, die speichern nach Rechungsabschluss nur die Grundrechnung aber nicht die Details. Und irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass die nachträgliche Rechungserstellung (die hier nicht ausreichend sein dürfte) sogar sogar kostenpflichtig ist. Das dürfte dann  teurer sein, als die eigentliche Forderung, die gebbi trifft.


----------



## gebbi (18 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Und irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass die nachträgliche Rechungserstellung (die hier nicht ausreichend sein dürfte) sogar sogar kostenpflichtig ist. Das dürfte dann  teurer sein, als die eigentliche Forderung, die gebbi trifft.



Und das wissen solche Firmen und schicken derartige Rechnungen an die Menschen, die diese dann bezahlen.

Ich habe jetzt auch noch diesen Brief an Nexnet geschickt.



> hiermit lege ich gegen ihre an mich gerichtete Forderung Widerspruch ein.
> 
> Bei der Forderung soll es sich um eine Call by call Verbindung handeln, die auf der DTAG-Rechnung vom 30.05.03 zu finden sei.  Sie haben die Firma Intrum Justitia Inkasso beauftragt, die Forderung einzuziehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (18 August 2004)

gebbi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte dort angerufen und nach einer Rechnung gefragt. Die Frau am Telefon sagte, dass die Telekom nicht für die alten Rechnungen der Kunden verantwortlich sind und ich meine Rechnungen doch 2 Jahre aufheben soll. So alte Rechnungen wären nicht mehr im Computer.



Wenn die T-Com schon keine Rechnung mehr hat, lasse Dir doch bestätigen, dass Dein Konto immer ausgeglichen war. Das muss die Dame können. Denn wenn richtig ist, was Du der nexnet schreibst, dass Du Deine Telfonrechnung immer in Gänze begleichst, dann muss das die T-Com sehen und bestätigen können.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 August 2004)

*Re: Schiffe versenken bei IT-Drückerkolonnen ...*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht vergessen, IMMER die RegTP, die Wettbewerbszentrale und den VZBV zu informieren! Ein Schreiben, mehrere Empfänger, ideal per Fax.
> 
> Die haben diesen Spezies in der Vergangenheit schon arg zugesetzt, da die aus eigenem Recht tätig werden können.



@Gast:
Langsam, ein "Immer" gilt so aber nicht. In dem o.a. Fall hat die RegTP zunächst überhaupt nichts damit zu tun ...

Außerdem: Bitte belege mal, wann/wie die Genannten Nexnet oder Intrum "arg zugesetzt" hätten, ich bin da wohl nicht up to date ...


----------



## gebbi (18 August 2004)

Ich werde jetzt einmal die Antworten von Nexnet und Intrum abwarten.

Was ist denn, wenn ich einfach nicht mehr auf die reagiere?


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2004)

Musst Du ja auch nicht! Eine Reaktion bedarf es erst, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid bei Dir eintrudelt.

Allerdings ist die Vogel-Strauß-Methode (Kopf in den Sand) prima geeignet, dem Viehch ungeniert in den Allerwertesten zu treten.


----------



## AW312 (18 August 2004)

gebbi schrieb:
			
		

> AW312 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber gelogen. Man kann noch locker die Rechnungen von bis zu 5 Jahren als Doppel ausdrucken. Mußt dich aber mit dem BackOffice verbinden lassen. Die "normalen" Kundenberater können das nicht.
(Doppel alter Rechnungen kostet jeweils 2,55 EUR)


----------



## AW312 (18 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, die speichern nach Rechungsabschluss nur die Grundrechnung aber nicht die Details. Und irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass die nachträgliche Rechungserstellung (die hier nicht ausreichend sein dürfte) sogar sogar kostenpflichtig ist. Das dürfte dann  teurer sein, als die eigentliche Forderung, die gebbi trifft.



Also die Einzelverbindungsdaten werden nicht gespeichert das stimmt. Die "normale" Rechnung, die man immer zugesandt bekommt schon.


----------



## gebbi (26 August 2004)

Also bis jetzt hat sich weder Intrum Inkasso, noch Nexnet bei mir gemeldet.


----------

